# All 7100 Dishplayers Infinite reboot



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

The News Group alt.dbs.echostar is reporting that all dishplayers are crashing today. They are stuck in an infinite reboot loop and no video out of receiver. The fix is a little different than normal. The problem seems to come from a corrupted Gudie download. Sound familiar 721 owners?

1. unplug power cord from wall.

2. unplug Satellite coax from "Sat In" jack.

3. wait at least 1 minute.

4. plug in ac power. wait for grren light to stop flashing.

5. pull out and re-insert smart card. wait for grren light to stop flashing.

6. Plug Satellite coax back into "Sat In" jack.

7. Download guide.

This procedure fixed my 7100 and everyone else that tried it. Good Luck!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

This is funny. I have 2 7200's, one stock and one upgraded to a 45 gig drive. Both had about half the guide showing No Information yesterday. Wonder if that is a symptom of the corrupt guide? I just downlaoded the 2 day guide and all was well with both of them.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Lee, Yes that is a symptom of the corrupt guide. Apparently, on Friday night, Nasty things happened with the guide. Dumping the old guide and reloading the 2 day guide took care of it. Some people had the infinite reboot problem, others the random no information problem. I was hit by the random no information problem.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

According to tech support and my experience, the 7225000 option was done before re connecting the coax-sat in cable. That was with the unit that was doing auto power on off (possessed)


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

Lee, same thing happened to me.

I ran the 7225000 reset and all seems well . . . for now.


----------



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

OOOPS! I forgot the 7225000 step. My Apoligies. I had to do that also to fix the infinite reboot. Going back and forth between a 721 and a 7100 I sometimes forget the "options" codes.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Not ALL DPS are doing this. Some are oK<. Some even report they got the guide this AM. Lots of threads on this.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. 

I came home from an Easter trip and found the DP blinking. Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get home and run through this fix.

Thanks again.


----------

